# Which laptop should i buy??



## jatinec (Nov 3, 2008)

Pls help me chose from the given laptops:
1) Lenovo---G430 - 415227Q 
    c2d T5800(2.0 GHz 800 MHz 2MB L2) GM45 Chipset 1 GB RAM 160 GB Hard Disk Graphics Accelerator 4500
    Rs.39000
2) acer 4620 extensa
      c2d T5800(2.0 GHz 800 MHz 2MB L2) GM45 Chipset 1 GB RAM 160 GB Hard Disk Graphics Accelerator 4500
       Rs.38500
3) acer 4930 
     c2d T5800(2.0 GHz 800 MHz 2MB L2) GM45 Chipset 1 GB RAM 160 GB Hard Disk Graphics Accelerator 4500
     Rs. 40000 
4) acer 5920
     c2d T5750(2.0 GHz 667 MHz 2MB L2)  GM 965 2 GB RAM 160 GB Hard Disk Graphics Accelerator 4500
     Rs. 37500 
5) compaq CQ40-144TU 
c2d T5800(2.0 GHz 800 MHz 2MB L2) GM45 Chipset 2 GB RAM 160 GB Hard Disk Graphics Accelerator 4500
Rs.40500

Reply soon.......


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

5) compaq CQ40-144TU 
c2d T5800(2.0 GHz 800 MHz 2MB L2) GM45 Chipset 2 GB RAM 160 GB Hard Disk Graphics Accelerator 4500
Rs.40500
I select *Compaq CQ40-144TU* among the choices you give... Dont go for ASUS Notebooks as they are not so reliable(at least for me) as Lenovo or Compaq...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

acer 5920 is better among those I think


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

Acer Proccies FSB is just 667MHz and Compaq ones with 800MHz FSB... And acer is 965 one and Compaq is GM45... Thats y i chose it.... I dont know why u choose acer one...Any specific reason..?


----------



## jatinec (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Guys...
Thanks for Reply. But i am still confused...
Many of my friends are suggesting not to go with acer!! But with no reasons.....
What is the problem with acer???


----------

